# What all should I have in my box?



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Getting set up for our trip to Destin in a couple of weeks. I figure it will be best to buy leaders and hooks and such once I get there?...but, what all sizes and types? Got the yak and here's some of the gear. What all else do I need? 
- Gone Fishin Kayak Seat
- pole with flag and light
- life jacket
- anchor
- penn 4 reel
- Akuma Avenger ABF 40 reel
- 6'6" Ugly Stik Tiger Lite
- 7" Ugly Stik Tiger Lite (not sure which reel would be best for which rod)
- Ice Chest

That's about all I have right now. Need to get one of those fish mouth holder thingymabobs and make a bait tube. Would a throw net be good to bring?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Fish Finder/GPS


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget your hook remover and deflator.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Gopro!


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

I sure would like to find a good deal on an Elite 4 DSI. Found on on Craig's list for 175, but the guy never replied back. I have a hand held GPS that may have to do for tghis trip. Buddy has a GoPro 2 I can borrow, so I'm covered there. What is a "deflator"?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

ghoot said:


> Getting set up for our trip to Destin in a couple of weeks


 
I keep a whistle with me. Especially for this time of the year. There are going to be alot of idiots out running the bars looking for ling. 

Most everyone on here who yak fishes the gulf has had a close encounter with a boat!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Who are you fishing with? I would not go out there by yourself, especially if you don't have much experience at it. Safety in numbers. I would try to get my hands on a handheld VHF radio. Plan to let someone know where you are going and when you will be back.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Aww yes, whistle! Forgot about that. Is that all I need to be legal, paddle, whistle and life jacket?

FLSalomon,
I'm hoping to go out with vickroid and his crew at least one day. My wife and kids will be on the beach with their cell phones, so hopefully i don't dunk mine. We are staying almost due North of Miss Louise. In your opinion, is that too far to go it alone?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

ghoot said:


> Aww yes, whistle! Forgot about that. Is that all I need to be legal, paddle, whistle and life jacket?
> 
> FLSalomon,
> I'm hoping to go out with vickroid and his crew at least one day. My wife and kids will be on the beach with their cell phones, so hopefully i don't dunk mine. We are staying almost due North of Miss Louise. In your opinion, is that too far to go it alone?


 
To be legal all you need is a life jacket on a yak, If youre fishing, then you also need a license. All the rest is to be smart and safe. And anybody that go out in a kayak without a paddle would be an idiot. JMO, and I have lots of them. Lol. O*D*W


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

need a signalling light if you will be out after dark and the vessel is under 16ft, and 3 emergency visual signalling devises (inshore flares) if you want to see the exact wording of it there are phamplets at pk&s and they're very helpful about the info.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ms. Louise is not out too far at all and certainly doable alone. I mean realistically 200 yards off the beach can be too far if you are alone and something happens with a north wind that blows you away from the beach, I think that is where the safety in numbers things come from.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

What are the dates that your going to be down here again. I think I remember seeing the 17th (Sunday) thru????


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

We'll get there Sunday 17th) and leave on Friday (22nd). If we could do sometime in between, that would be great.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Just picked up the Eilte 4 DSI on ebay for $240! Hope it gets here it time.


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Well man I know that we are planning on going next weekend. We work days during the week so an afternoon trip is possible. Just have to see how the surf report, winds and weather pan out. Hopefully it works out because I haven't been offshore since Oct... Never did ask you, what kind of yak you have?


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

I picked up an Old Town Caspian when Academy had them on clearance for $298. It's really a little small for me. I weight about 240 right now, and water comes through the scupper holes under my butt with just me in it, so i got some scupper valves from ACK, but haven't tried it with those yet.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Welcome to the Gulf, some added thoughts*

File a float plan if you are going to go by yourself. Not sure about your yak, plus you stating it sounds overloaded just with your weight. That being said, have some fun man! Bring some 550 cord (parachute cord) or something to tie your gear to the yak in case you dump it, including your paddle. Too many sad stories read on the forum about lost gear. If you want a extra bit of security, buy a cheap signal mirror. If you are in distress, you can use it during the day to signal a passing boat or aircraft. They are effective. Read up on the DSI mounting. You may have to experiment. 

Welcome to the Gulf and good luck. If you plan on doing this long term, buy yourself an EPIRB that you can clip on your belt. This goes for anybody boating in the Gulf. It really can save your life. Most send a GPS encoded signal to search and rescue, should you need it. Sounds like you are going to be close in. Watch the weather and be conservative. 

Cheers,:thumbsup:

Bob

PS: Buy a waterproof container for the phone and what not, or use a couple of freezer ziplock bags.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Ghoot - you are right - PFD and whistle and you are good to go. From Florida boating regualtions summary - in addition to a USCG approved PFD, "...All vessels are required to carry an efficient sound-producing device, such as a referee's whistle."

Don't sweat the seat scuppers - plug those holes with foam golf balls or something...


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

If your coming to destin then you won't really need a gps, you just need to fish that bridge!!! I would get out there early and get an anchor and maybe some bumpers if you want to protect your yak. My buddy and I have never got skunked at the bridge. Reds, sheepshead both willing to take fiddlers and shrimp. If your feeling frisky you can paddle out of the jetty and troll something in the gulf but that's a long paddle. Also keep in mind that you can dock your kayak on the wave runner parking spots in the harbor, tie up to the dock and go get a burger at cantina...really good burgers, then fill back up on beer and hit the bridge again. That's how we roll, You can also pull up to the general store and a cute girl will come down and get you a 12 pack of your choosing and all you have to do is hand her your debit card. Have fun!!!!


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

That sounds like a good day! Are you talking about the bridge over the pass between Chotawhatchee Bay and the Gulf?


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

yip, the bridge by harborwalk!


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Where do you launch at for the bridge? Do you fish closer to the ends where it's shallow since the water is still cool or out in the middle?


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Is this where you are talking about docking to go to the Cantina?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

ghoot said:


> I picked up an Old Town Caspian when Academy had them on clearance for $298. It's really a little small for me. I weight about 240 right now, and water comes through the scupper holes under my butt with just me in it, so i got some scupper valves from ACK, but haven't tried it with those yet.


I got some foam golf balls, put a hole through them with a tiny screw driver and then tied a string through them. Works like a charm and cost $3. :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ghoot, yes, that is the general area for the Cantina but your exact circle is mooring for boats. 

Also some one said to ride down the pass and fish the jetties. I have hundreds of hours of kayaking experience in the Gulf and there is NO WAY I would do that. Perhaps on a neap tide but then the fishing would suck any way. The Destin pass can be very unforgiving, please dont do that.

As for where to launch at the bridge there is a spot on the Okaloosa Island (west) side of the bridge. Its pretty much under the big "Welcome to Destin" sign. You cant miss it. You will have to drive pass it a bit and then turn around to get to it. Also watch the tides, I havnt checked them but a strong tide can mean LOTS of current moving at the bridge and a newbie in a paddle yak can run into trouble really fast.

Personally I think you should launch there and paddle around towards the coast guard station. There are some grass flats over there that should hold some trout and reds. Get there at dawn with a popping cork and shrimp and you will catch some fish and most importantly be in a relatively safe area.

Also youre coming down at a time when the cobia boats will be running, youre basicially going to be fishing in the middle of a major high way. Keep your head on a swivel and your whistle handy.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

That's pretty close, I think that area has changed a little since that pic was taken. There are little jet ski slips you can pull up on now. As far as the jetty goes, I have never had a problem getting out but I suppose it will be pretty busy there coming up. Just be careful. Worse comes to worse, you always got crab island!!!!


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Ghoot,
JD is definitely right about fishing along the jetties. It can get really wishy washy out there and those rocks can bust you up bad! He is also right about the current there because it rips through there. I have had to paddle my @$$ off to get back into the harbor before, plus around the bridge boat traffic can be bad for the paddler. If you are going into Destin take the first left and there is a park you can launch from about 1/4 mile down on the left. Also the parking lot by the bridge is good for going into the bay and fishing around the coast guard jetty. Just watch out for the fools renting pontoon boats around crab, I almost got a personal tour of the bottom of a rented toon last summer. Guy was looking right at me the whole time! I am watching the reports for this weekend and Sunday is not looking too bad but it is still early. Maybe an offshore day there...


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

going offshore

NRS kayak pump
hopefully you will never needed it but if you do it's a lifesaver


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

you asked what a deflator was and I do not think anyone answered. If you are fishing for reef fish like snapper and grouper you have to have a deflator and a dehooker to be legal. They sell "compliance kits" pretty cheap at most of the tackle stores that don't have the best tools, but you don't need the best tools if you are not really targeting those species and / or this is just a visit and not something you are doing week in and week out. The deflator is like a big hollow needle that is used to deflate the blown up air bladder of a reef fish that you just cranked up from a deep depth. If you don't deflate them when you release them they will not be able to go back down (and they are out of season right now and must be released). This link for Academy shows a clear picture of the compliance kit - http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_19509_-1

If you don't want to risk offshore you can have a blast with big reds and sheephead around the bridge. Plenty of fight to them and the sheephead are about as good eatting as any fish out there. PITA to clean, but great eating.
Have fun and be safe. 
Fisherdad1


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of the great advice guys. Don't mean to be a pain in the tail, but since my time is short, hopefully I can go directly to some descent spots without trying to figure it out when I get there. Is this where the grass beds are?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty much. If you have a 4x4 Ive seen people park in the sand on the north side of 98 on Okaloosa Island. Not sure if its legal but Ive done it several times and brought my jeep to within just a few yards of the water. There are great grass flats over there too.


----------

